# V-RAY FOR 3ds max 9 & 3dsmax 2008 v1.5 adv rc3



## s4m (20 يناير 2008)

كما وعدتكم النهاردا جايب ال VRAY بتاع ال 32 

بيشتغل على ماكس 9 وكمان ماكس 2008 

وكمان صورة اثبات انو بيشتغل على 2008






فى المرفقات الصورة

ودا الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/85254817/Vray.rar

ملحوظة:-
انا جربت البرنامج وشغال بس فى برنامج Avast بيدى انزار بوجود فايروس وهذا انزار كاذب
لانى جربت الملف ببرنامج Kaspersky وما ادنيش حاجة خالص ودا عشان سلامة النية.
وشكرا


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## vrayman (21 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## DOSH (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا على الفايل.
جزاك الله كل خير


هل ممكن لينكات لتحميل Max 2008 .....؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## s4m (21 يناير 2008)

احاول اشوف لك لينكات ان شاء الله يا اخ Doch وتكون مباشرة او اشوف لك تورنت اوكى 

وشكرا على مرور الاعضاء


----------



## DOSH (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا و اسف انى هاتعبك معايا ياأخ سمير.


----------



## s4m (22 يناير 2008)

اخ Dosh جبت ليك ملف تورنت ان شاء الله يشتغل معاك 
عبارة عن 3ds max 2008 -32bit and 64bit فى ملف ايزو واحد

معليش بس سيرفر المنتدى ما رضى يرفعو هو على كل حال 20Kb فقط
http://rapidshare.com/files/85696997/Autodesk_3DS_MAX_2008.3848936.TPB.rar


----------



## DOSH (22 يناير 2008)

شِكرا جدا و اسف على تعبك معايا
بس بعد اذنك اشرحلى كيفية استخدام هذا الملف. و ما الغرض منه؟؟؟؟

و شكرا جدا جدا جدا...........


----------



## s4m (23 يناير 2008)

طيب يا اخى DOSh هذا ملف تورنت 
لابد من وجود برنامج تحميل للتورنت لديك 
مثل Flashget , Utorrent , bitcomet 
او اى برنامج تورنت اخر 
تضغط عليه وهو يبدا التحميل

وان شاء الله سابحث لك عن شرح كامل لكيفية تنيل التورنت بالصور وانزلها لك 

وشكرا لك وما فى اى تعب نحن لازم نكون يد واحدة ونساعد بعض
وربنا يتقبل منا جميعا


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلاااااا


----------



## DOSH (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا ياأخ سمير على مساعدتك و ذوقك و احترامك للاخرين


----------



## s4m (26 يناير 2008)

تسلم ياخى بس ما لقيت زمن للشرح مع الصور فسامحنى اخى Dosh
ان شاء الله احاول الاقيه ليك فى اقرب فرصة
والله المستعان


----------



## DOSH (1 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ياأخ سمير
شكرا جدا على ملف التورنت
تم تحميله و الحمد لله و فكيت ضغطه
و لكنى بعد اذنك اريد افهم بعض الاشياء منك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

1- ما معنى ملف أيزو و ما فائدته ؟؟؟؟؟
2- ماذا احتاج لتنزيله على Dvd ..... هل مثلا برنامج معين او طريقة معينة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## s4m (1 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخى Dosh
تحتاج الى بنامج لقراءة ملفات الايزو
Poweriso او ultraiso او اى برنامج لقراة ملفات الايزو
هذه البرامج تعطيك الخيار لفك الملف داخل الكمبيوتر او تجعل لك Cd/DVDوهمى لقراة الملف 
وحرقة على الاسطوانة 

ارجو ان اكون قد اوصلت لك المعلومة والله اعلم


----------



## enghend (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا كثيرا على البرنامج
ويارب يشتغل معايا لنة هذا المقبس دوخنى
والف شكر مرة اخرى


----------



## صالحبببببببب (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التحميل و ان شاء الله شغال


----------



## ARCHMAHA (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير على البرنامج...........والله يجزيكم كل خير.
بس ممكن تعطيني طريقة تركيبه على الماكس..........وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## amr21 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن تحميلة علي غير الرابيد شير


----------



## smile to be alive (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن ألاقى عند حد v.ray يشتغل على ماكس 2008


----------



## enghend (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السلفيتي (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على المقبس اخوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## sameh sabri (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ع ال Vray max2008


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع

ولكن لم يتم التحميل من الرابير شيت هل هناك رابط أخر وشكرا لك


----------



## بولا ابراهيم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

احتاج الى برنامج الفيراي للتنصيب على 3DMax 7 
ارجو مساعدة


----------



## A.G.Y.E (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## s4m (2 فبراير 2010)

بولا ابراهيم 

متاسف كنت متغيب عن المنتدي لظروف خاصة ان شاء الله سوف ابحث لك عنه


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## elhachem (27 فبراير 2010)

mercie bien


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

تحياتي


----------



## s4m (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي المرو شباب


----------



## eng-mioos (20 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا شكرا على الملف بس انا مو عارفة افك الضغط ممكن تشرح الطريقة


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك لاكن ياريت ما تحمل على الرايبدشير مرى تانية


----------

